# gland wrench



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

frank said:


> Is there such a thing as a 'gland wrench'? Something made for armoured cable gland terminations.Using a standard wrench or adustable in tight spaces or with gland heads made off close together makes for a difficult life. Pal in Harrison PA tells me he has had a proprietory wrench for years but has not seen one for sale for years. They are similar to regular wrenches except they have long narrow adjustable gripping sides and a swivel head.
> 
> I make of hundreds of brass cable glands need an easier method.
> 
> Frank


 

I'm only guessing because I don't know what your "gland" looks like

Just a guess, would this help?:

http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/r...38ebbe47df0ae08c0e008810fa#00036400?ref=gbase


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Try these


http://www.cgm-inc.com/catalog/cableglands/13_58.cspx
http://www.bimedteknik.com/electrical/Gland_Wrench.asp?b=7


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I see in the last pic how to use one, and I understand now what it is for, but for armored cable? what would a glanded armor cable connection look like?


Why does it seem so wrong????:blink:


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance, but what the hell is that for?
I looked at the second link, is this similar to MI cable?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Frank,would you be willing to take some photos and post them,on SWA and the glands used,and banjo fittings,etc.Maybe some 240 mil?I am familiar with them from my brief time overseas.I hated terminating them,but I know it's apprentice stuff to you guys.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Frank are you talking about fittings for CLX Cable?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

OK lads. Here is apic of an armiured cable gland.





















Hope this helps. 


Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

have you tried these from Elite Tools on't t'interwebnet. sells on ebay...made in Sheffield


sorry, cannot seem to download the image


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

frank said:


> Is there such a thing as a 'gland wrench'? Something made for armoured cable gland terminations.Using a standard wrench or adustable in tight spaces or with gland heads made off close together makes for a difficult life. Pal in Harrison PA tells me he has had a proprietory wrench for years but has not seen one for sale for years. They are similar to regular wrenches except they have long narrow adjustable gripping sides and a swivel head.
> 
> I make of hundreds of brass cable glands need an easier method.
> 
> Frank


Try this link Frank, They are called flared nut wrenches. I have some for working on hydraulic fittings on some of my equipment which are in real tight quarters. 

http://www.mcmaster.com/#flare-nut-open-end-wrenches/=9y7e27


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

frank said:


> OK lads. Here is a pic of an *armored *cable gland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I still say this is it.
http://www.bimedteknik.com/electrica...Wrench.asp?b=7


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the links. I will look see what's on offer,

Frank.


PS Trimmix. How are you coping with the weather. Everyone of my customers are home watching day time TV and slurping lager.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Weather! Wassat?

had a bit of ice yesterday, bit of snow [2mm] today. I live on the coast about 500m from the beach. sea air seems to get rid of most of it.

picking the warm jobs at moment! doing 750k house at present!! nice job, nice client...Do not really do a lot of domestic as it is a pain in the ....!
having said that , I have 4 domestic jobs on go at present. much rather do the 'oddball' stuff along with Data and Comms. cleaner work and better pay


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

You lucky blighter!!!!!!!!!. My jobs entail cranes - mast crawlers - generators - construction site temp supplies - silos - material hoists and stuff. With 12 inches of snow covering the works if the blokes are not sat in the canteen they are locked of the site. Havent earned a penny all week

Frank


----------



## cables.tray (Dec 3, 2010)

Take a look at this wrench I used it a lot to install various box connectors. The benefits to me are:it use less space in between connectors and the jaws are toothless which leaves no mark on your connectors http://techno.com.my/online/images/31280.jpg


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I need to post a photo of the problem. Will do when next gland job pops up

Frank


----------



## Sealcon (Dec 6, 2010)

*Ratchet & Socket Wrench for Cable Glands!*

Here is a great solution from *Sealcon*. This handy light weight *Deep Socket Wrench*, manufactured from alloy steel, is slit open along the full length to accommodate the installed cable during tightening of the dome nut. The wrench encloses the dome nut on five sides, giving the nut additional rigidity during tightening. This is especially important if a stiff cable is used. 
*Does not work with all Flex fittings. *​
* The *Ratchet Wrench* consists of three components: *Grip = R-0100, Handle = R-0200, & Socket* (which are listed below). It provides a quick & easy method of tightening cord grips. Only one Handle & Ratchet is required. Sockets are interchangeable. 

Call 800-456-9012 / 303-699-1135 to spec in your application!


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Frank, just a thought.
hows about...get a ring spanner then cut out a slot to fit over the cable, or try to get hold of a large flare nut wrench like they use on brake lines.
or butcher a 12 point socket to get the effect in the above post....Ah!, that won't work...no place for sq drive! weld a bar on the side?:thumbup:


----------

